# Kung Fu Academy front for prostitution?



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 16, 2005)

Kung Fu academy a front for prostitution?

http://wcbstv.com/local/local_story_258180217.html

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Happy Ending.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 16, 2005)

Im willing to give the Kung Fu guy benefit of the doubt that he honestly didnt know that the massage parlor he was leasing space to was doing that.


----------



## bushi jon (Sep 17, 2005)

where do I sign up for classes and what do they consist of :ultracool


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I feel bad for him if he was tricked.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Sep 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well, I feel bad for him if he was tricked.


Which could very well be the case.  Hafta keep track of this one to see how it turns out.

Andrew


----------



## Loki (Sep 17, 2005)

Sounds messy. Hope it turns out ok.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 17, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> Sounds messy. Hope it turns out ok.


 Nah, they keep everything clean inside the parlor - towels and such...



 Seriously, I'd give him the benifit of the doubt for now, plus the headline is way misleading.  Actually pisses me off a little cause it wasn't the Kung-Fu academy at all.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Sep 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Well, I feel bad for him if he was tricked.




How about if he WAS the trick?



Regards,


Steve


----------



## arnisador (Sep 18, 2005)

I hope he was comped!


----------

